# IPad Pro



## Baron Greuner (Jan 12, 2016)

edited


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 12, 2016)

I got one a couple of weeks back. I mainly use it with forScore with scanned sheet music. It's amazing that's it now the same size as standard sheet music. I also use an airturn Bluetooth pedal to flip pages as I'm playing (with my left foot). 

I also got the pencil and was hoping to use it for some of the music notation apps. After further review, it seems to me like the apps just aren't ready for integration yet... It's super early but I'm hopeful that it will be a worthwhile investment in the near future. I do use the pencil to add notes to my sheet music in forScore. It works GREAT for that! 

Rod


----------



## utopia (Jan 25, 2016)

Another new iPad Pro user. Wanted to share this great app I've been using for the last couple of days called duet display. It basically lets you use the iPad pro as another display with touch input. I'm using it with Cubase mixer riding faders, doing all kinds of volume automation, plugin automation etc. It works great and is very responsive. Actually, more responsive then the Raven MTI (at least the one a got to test). The only thing it lacks is multitouch as it basically mirrors your actions with a mouse on screen. Not a problem for me. Another way I use it is to playback the video I'm scoring to on the iPad. I can switch between the mixer and video windows easily with standard cubase keyboard shortcuts. Works great


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 25, 2016)

Another vote for Duet! I use it to control my iPad mini which I use for serving up more samples through VEP5 with my macbook in my road setup, or for just more real estate if I just take the macbook. It works really well.


----------



## utopia (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's a quick pic


----------



## pkm (Jan 25, 2016)

utopia said:


> Another new iPad Pro user. Wanted to share this great app I've been using for the last couple of days called duet display. It basically lets you use the iPad pro as another display with touch input. I'm using it with Cubase mixer riding faders, doing all kinds of volume automation, plugin automation etc. It works great and is very responsive. Actually, more responsive then the Raven MTI (at least the one a got to test). The only thing it lacks is multitouch as it basically mirrors your actions with a mouse on screen. Not a problem for me. Another way I use it is to playback the video I'm scoring to on the iPad. I can switch between the mixer and video windows easily with standard cubase keyboard shortcuts. Works great



That's pretty impressive. Most iPad-as-display apps I've used were too laggy for video, and not great for touch input.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 25, 2016)

utopia said:


> Here's a quick pic


Looks good! How do you scroll across the channels?


----------



## utopia (Jan 25, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> Looks good! How do you scroll across the channels?


Same way I scroll on my apply trackpad - two finger swipe on the bottom of mixer window. Not sure why, but it works. Or you could always scroll with your mouse if that works faster for you.


----------



## CDNmusic (Jan 25, 2016)

utopia said:


> Wanted to share this great app I've been using for the last couple of days called duet display. It basically lets you use the iPad pro as another display with touch input.



Thanks for the tip. Have you tried using it to draw CC data? If the lag is not too bad it should work you'd think.

Also, does the app create a virtual monitor where you can drag windows to as if it was connected to another display port in your PC or duplicates what you already see in a hardware monitor? I wonder as I use a laptop with 2 displays, my graphic card does not allow a 3rd one.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 25, 2016)

I also would be curious if anyone could please try drawing CC controller data and report back if it's effective or not. That would be very helpful.


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 25, 2016)

Just watched some PC to iPad YouTube videos and Duet
seems to work very well.
I am also interested to see if CC# draw data works well.


----------



## utopia (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, guys. Just had a quick go at drawing cc data and it worked great. Precise, responsive and very natural. The lag is minimal, really not a problem. 
@CDNmusic it does create a virtual monitor, yes. You can drag whatever you want to that screen. I've been dragging plugins and adjusting eq, writing filter automations - it works great for that stuff. Opening a separate mix console instance, video player - whatever you can think of.
Hope that's helpful


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you for the info utopia.
Off to the App Store.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 25, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I use it to control my iPad mini which I use for serving up more samples through VEP5 with my macbook in my road setup,


Could you explain, I don't get it, and it sounds interesting...?


----------



## CDNmusic (Jan 25, 2016)

Great news utopia, thanks for checking that out.

Time to retire my wacom tablet.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 25, 2016)

How is Duet via USB?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2016)

Disclosure: one of my activities is working with iConnectivity, mostly writing copy (manuals, product boxes, etc.).

But even if I weren't, as a user I'd want to know about their interfaces for bringing iPads into my setup. They support multiple computers at the same time - Mac, PC, iOS - and their MIDI and audio routing between computers is great.

So you just plug the iPad in when you want to use it, and it's routed to your DAW running on a Mac or PC.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 25, 2016)

Sure thing. I haven't done it in a while but am traveling again soon and will be going over it again. Basically when on the road I use it as a screen for the Mac Mini, connected through usb. Or as an extra screen for the macbook (again, through usb) if using just the macbook. There is an app you run on the Macbook/Mac Mini, and when you open the app on the iPad, they connect. Sorry if the explanation isn't helpful. Here's the Duet site, it really does work very well, very painless as these things go.





mc_deli said:


> Could you explain, I don't get it, and it sounds interesting...?


----------

